# What is this a model of?



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Just something close.
dylan3.jpg
 
Thanks


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a Roundhouse Dylan meth burner

```
http://sidestreetbannerworks.com/locos/loco21.html
```
Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz, Yes that's what it is, ( Roundhouse 1988 vintage spirit fired) but I wanted to know if there was a similar engine in 1:1 that it was roughly modeled after ?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

From what I've read in early reviews of the locomotive, it's a purely freelance design. It'd be interesting to see if there was something close-ish, though. Freelance designs often draw inspiration from somewhere... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Talk back in the Dylan days was the influence was the Darjeeling locos, if you squint real hard and have about six beers... 

I would kill for a meths Dylan or Lady Anne.....


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

There is one on the way (off ebay) for my wife's son. It was the first one (spirit fired roundhouse) have seen in a long time. And the price was right, guess no one else like the old spirit fired engines.... 

I was planning on loaning him some old LGB freight and passenger cars too pull..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunno why, but you are right. I actually prefer them myselves. But then I am a luddite.... 

Your son is lucky, I could not afford such things back in the 1980s!


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

The tank shape looks distinctly Manning Wardle to me, but I'm not aware of any particular prototype. 

http://chasewaterstuff.wordpress.co.../littleton-collieries-huntington-locomotives/ 
http://www.langsderails.nl/k/k23512.JPG 
http://www.irsociety.co.uk/Archives/21/MW_1235.jpg 

J.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 01 Aug 2010 07:59 AM 
Just something close.
dylan3.jpg

Thanks 

Approximately - 'Edward Thomas' built by Kerr-Stuart for the Tal-y-Llyn Railway - see - http://www.16mm.org.uk/newsite/motm/mom2009-02.html

For the real thing - see - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BJ3DGigiXQ


tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

